# 550 mule



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I was recently given a 550 mule. Looking for a hard top for it. I have searched the net looking for one. I'm sure I could build one but was looking for other options. Does anyone know where I can find or? Kinda looking around for other accessories as well. Anyone have a good place for this kind of stuff?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

http://www.sidebysidesports.com/mu5...medium=adwords&id=18500979626&utm_content=pla

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/kawasaki-mule-top


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> http://www.sidebysidesports.com/mu5...medium=adwords&id=18500979626&utm_content=pla
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/bhp/kawasaki-mule-top


LOL I have spent literally hours looking online for stuff. Have looked on ebay etc... Guess i Just wasnt looking in the right places. Appreciate the help. That probably took you about 5 min. Thanks


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Lol, yes about 5 mins


----------

